# Transferring games to iPod Classic



## cazua (Dec 12, 2006)

How can I transfer games from my notebook to my iPod Classic?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

iTunes does it automatically, all you have to do is make sure the 'Sync Games' tabs is checked for your iPod. 

This is provided that you bought the games from the iTunes Store.


----------



## cazua (Dec 12, 2006)

What if I got those games from the net?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Do you mean from a torrent site?


----------



## cazua (Dec 12, 2006)

I never get it from torrent sites. Just direct download from the net. I googled the solution, but it seems that I had to modify my firmware and I'm afraid that I will screw up something in the system.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Are these official, legit games? Cause they wouldn't cause any problems. However, modifying your firmware with unofficial versions could be disastrous. If that is the only way to get the games onto the iPod, I'd say they're not worth the risk. 

If the modified firmware does mess up your iPod, it won't be replaced under warranty.


----------

